

Ask HN: Where are the SF Bay startup events this weekend? - wolfparade

I&#x27;m in SF for the weekend from Austin.  What&#x27;s going on this weekend.  I checked Startup Digest (which is great for Austin thanks to Joshua Baer) for Silicon Valley and couldn&#x27;t find anything.  I also checked this Quora post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-are-the-best-startup-networking-events-meetups-in-San-Francisco.  I&#x27;d like to get a sense of what the scene is like.
======
Irene
Startup Weekend in San Francisco ($75):
[http://www.eventbrite.com/event/7451197733](http://www.eventbrite.com/event/7451197733)

If you are interested in health startups, Health 2.0 is in Santa Clara this
year, and some events are free:
[http://www.health2con.com/events/conferences/seventh-
annual-...](http://www.health2con.com/events/conferences/seventh-annual-fall-
conference/)

------
wallflower
Check out The Fetch's listings

[http://email.thefetch.com/t/ViewEmailArchive/r/55FB7A601F556...](http://email.thefetch.com/t/ViewEmailArchive/r/55FB7A601F55664A2540EF23F30FEDED/C67FD2F38AC4859C/)

